
More TechCrunch drama as Arrington-backed startup wins blog's contest - illdave
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2011/sep/15/techcrunch-arrington-startups
======
thesash
I was wondering how a frivolous facebook game that disrupts nothing beat out
startups like:

www.trello.com/ www.talkto.com/ <http://prismskylabs.com/> and
<http://www.farmigo.com/>

all of which have obvious value propositions and disruptive potential. This
explains it.

------
pspeter3
Arrington's involvement with Crunchfund and the winner's coverage on
TechCrunch makes me doubt if TechCrunch can ever claim to be unbiased now

------
jdelsman
Was anyone really surprised?

